# PubMed- Brain-gut interaction in the pathophysiology of IBS.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Brain-gut interaction in the pathophysiology of IBS.*

Nihon Shokakibyo Gakkai Zasshi. 2014 Jul;111(7):1334-44

Authors: Okumura T

PMID: 24998724 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

